# Is AP dead?



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Not showing any ill will towards the site but I was looking thru the forums and some of the threads were dated from 2008...

Even the current ones aren't that new.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Except for commerical interests, it looks pretty close.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

There are very few people who still post on those forums, generally the same ones on here plus some members from the KWAS forums. Most have them have moved on to RC or here.


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Funny I tried to register but they wanted my existing values on calcium, ph, nitrate, salinity, phosphate etc.. 

Well I currently don't have anything set up and when I did I didn't have anything to test for half the required values. So either you have to input some false values or your registration will be rejected.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I only visit their site to browse their classifieds. It's updated regularly, I've purchased livestock to AP users.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

BaRoK said:


> I only visit their site to browse their classifieds. It's updated regularly, I've purchased livestock to AP users.


Same here


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

As everyone knows, just too many rules and its a police website. I was trying to sign in when I was overseas. I could not and I got a message saying, RCMP will be informed for trying to hack.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

what is AP?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

AP is AquariumPros website


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no will either but the site is done.... and unfortunately they have no one to blame but themselves for it.

The "police state" with infractions for simple mistakes or misunderstandings and the admin of the forum always having to be right, no matter what, and no one would suggest otherwise (even if there was better advise or if he was wrong) in fear of receiving an infraction/suspension or ban.

Its sad because it had some potential.


I only browse the classifieds and not longer partake in the discussions as I once did....not that there are any to partake in anyways....lol.....


jmo

>jason


----------

